# Dudley is 3 today!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well he has made it to full adulthood!! as they say a dog year is worth roughly 7 of ours then Dudley must be the equivalent of 21 today! 
He had a nice walk on the park this morning with quite a few of his friends, including meeting a cocker spaniel pup on her first big walk - so cute - but quite a normal day for him. I will take him out for a longer evening walk than usual, been getting a bit lazy with those recently, and I did make some home made dog biscuits for him, trying my new bone shape cutter. You can just see his nose on the top of the jar!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

:best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes: Happy Birthday Beautiful Boy!!! :best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoo! Happy healthy hairy birthday to the world's most wonderful Dudster!!!
arty: :bday: arty2:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

:jumping:arty2::bday:arty::star::best_wishes:
Dudley dudster 3 today
Three woofs for you....
Woof woof hurray
Woof woof hurray
Woof woof hurray!!! Xxx
Love Ralph & Ruby x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps nice biscuits dawn - very impressive, you must start a competition....
the great British bark off


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

happy birthday super dudley :d


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Dudley! I remember this time last year like it was yesterday! Time goes far too fast!! 

:best_wishes::love-eyes::jumping:arty2:arty::bday::third:


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Happy birthday to a gorgeous dog. Xx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

:bday::bdayudley you gorgeous boy arty2:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Dudley, Happy Birthday you lovely, lovely boy. :best_wishes::best_wishes::star::star::jumping::jumping:arty2::whoo::bday::bday:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUDLEY!!*

Best wishes from your friends in Canada.

:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dudley! Hope it was a wonderful day!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

:bday: HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME DUDLEYarty2: Sounds like you have had a very happy day, gorgeous gorgeous boy, all grown up now  xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Full Grown DUDLEY!!arty2:arty::bday:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUDLEY!!arty2::whoo:arty:...I'm sure you were spoiled rotten


----------



## liverpool1892 (Oct 24, 2014)

*Happy birthday !*

Hi Dudley ,

Perhaps I will never get a chance to meet you in person . But I would love to wish you a happy birthday from the other side the world . 

your friend .
:usa2: BUDDY :racer::racer:
:best_wishes::bday::bday:Happy Birthday DUDLEY .


----------



## LeahxGrace (Jan 3, 2015)

*Happy Birthday Dudley!!* You beautiful boy! arty: arty2: :bday:


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

:bday: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUDLEY :bday:

So handsome !!!
Have a lovely day 
XXXXX


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Dudley you handsome dude xarty:arty::bday::star:arty2::congrats:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish Dudley could know how popular he is! Look at all the love bouncing around the globe for our golden boy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I wish Dudley could know how popular he is! Look at all the love bouncing around the globe for our golden boy


Thanks everyone, yes its funny isn't it, all our photo and story sharing and as far as they are concerned there is no world past their furthest walk!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome boy


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dudley. I hope you are having a great day
love Oscar.xx


----------

